# Charlie's Second Birthday!



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wanted to share a couple of pics from celebrating Charlie's second birthday recently! 









We adopted Charlie at 6 months and he has been the perfect addition to our family. Such a sweet and fun loving boy!








Here he is with his big brother Harley 








Goofing around 








Special Birthday treats!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Charlie, you look great in your photos with Harley!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pics! Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Charlie!
You and your brother Harley are handsome boys. 

Great pictures, what a fun day you had celebrating your birthday.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Such sweet pictures! Happy belated birthday Charlie!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Hope you had a wonderful and *"Happy Birthday" Charlie*!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Charlie!!! Looks like you had a great day!!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy birthday charlie!

Mike D


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Great birthday pictures! What a special day


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

swishywagga said:


> Happy Birthday Charlie, you look great in your photos with Harley!.


Thank you! He had so much fun!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday Charlie!
> You and your brother Harley are handsome boys.
> 
> Great pictures, what a fun day you had celebrating your birthday.


Awww, thank you so much!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww so cute!! Happy birthday Charlie


----------

